# Longest lasting roach killer?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Try Borax (Boric acid) behind your refrigerator and cabinets. It's not a "poison", but it will drive roaches to your neighbor's house because they can't stand it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sometimes a Pest Guy comes along. . . 

These are the experts, geckos. If you have a cat, they stay up high until the cat is asleep. I think they're easy to live with..


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

if they were a real problem, I would do a three month maintenance program.
or - if/when you see the numbers increase, apply more often.
in Florida, the "palmetto bugs" are so big, we have to kill them with a stick, one-by-one.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

In my retirement home in southern Nevada, we have a lot of cockroaches around, but my ortho home defense or spectracides version works just GREAT......I do my perimeter maybe 2-3 times a year and only find an upside down cockroach dead every so often.

I don't know what kind of roaches we have.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

papereater - I've lived in a lot of more tropical areas where roaches are ubiquitous. I think it's helpful to use a roach motel type of glue trap to see what and how many are around.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Non pharmaceutical grade boric acid in powder (the exact same thing as the roach powders they charge so much for) form lasts a long time and is cheap. You can use a squeeze bottle to squirt it into place you could never reach with a chemical.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Colbyt said:


> Non pharmaceutical grade boric acid in powder (the exact same thing as the roach powders they charge so much for) form lasts a long time and is cheap. You can use a squeeze bottle to squirt it into place you could never reach with a chemical.


Right- the boric has to be in fine powder form to stick to their legs. The granules or crystals form are useless. 

Looks like I will go with the boric. I will get a duster and dust. Like this one:









Amazon.com: HARRIS Diatomaceous Earth Powder Duster with 6 Inch Extension Nozzle : Health & Household


Amazon.com: HARRIS Diatomaceous Earth Powder Duster with 6 Inch Extension Nozzle : Health & Household



www.amazon.com





Thanks, people.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Insecticidal dust like Tempo will last about 8 months. You can use a dust bulb to puff it into wall voids and pipes chases, or you can use a paint brush to brush it onto non-food surfaces.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@papereater if you've had problems with ordinary household "German" cockroaches, get some "growth inhibitor" too, which also works on fleas.

Boric acid works on the adults and babies that hide where it is. 

The growth inhibitor causes babies exposed, even a little, to die without reproducing. Roach genocide, in your little place. Spray it where it won't get washed away, and where roaches hide.

Works great! Wish I didn't have to know, but . . . 

Amazon.com : Control Solutions 82005202 I. G Insect Growth Regulator, Yellow : Insect Repellents : Garden & Outdoor


----------

